# Hitachi 10 Year Battery Warranty



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Apparently Hitachi now offers a 10 year battery warranty on all their Lithium Ion tools. That's pretty awesome. I don't know how good their tools are, but this is great news for folks who like cordless tools.
Here's a link that explains it.
Hitachi's New 10-Year Lithium Ion Battery Warranty


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

you will never see Dewalt do that, they make way to many $$$!! I have never had a Hitachi anything but next time it might look a little better.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Maybe this idea will catch on with other manufacturers, once they start losing market share to Hitachi.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ralph Barker said:


> Maybe this idea will catch on with other manufacturers, once they start losing market share to Hitachi.


The have lost mine, I like Dewalt but they hold their batteries just a little too dear.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Jerry,

the ridgid batteries are guaranteed with the lifetime warranty. ive talked to several people that ridgid had replaced theirs. thats hard to beat also.

P.S. i remembered you liked ridgid tools the same as me.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

They can warranty them for a million years, but if they do not hold a charge more than 30 minutes they are useless to me and thats about what I got when I tried the Hitachi. 

I have tried many of the cordless tools and the Panasonic(expensive) are still the best and the newer Makita's are fantastic and the best bang for the buck for sure. The newer Makita's are so good I am switching over from all my Ridgid cordless which I have never really liked over the years I have used them. Even with the great warranty the Makita's and Pany's are so much nicer to me that I have been selling my Ridgid stuff off.

I have had a bad time with the Hitachi cordless personally.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Well in my cordless drill search I came back across this post. It seems the original report was wrong and Hitachi warrants the tool for ten years but the battery has only a TWO year warranty. The original link now contains the correction. Now I have to go read the fine print on the Ridgid "lifetime" warranty to see if it actually does cover the battery.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

3 years ago Hitachi guaranteed their batteries for 90 days only so 2 years is an improvement!


----------



## lazybum (Jul 16, 2009)

go nicad and you can get 10 years out of the batteries


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

CanuckGal said:


> Well in my cordless drill search I came back across this post. It seems the original report was wrong and Hitachi warrants the tool for ten years but the battery has only a TWO year warranty. The original link now contains the correction. Now I have to go read the fine print on the Ridgid "lifetime" warranty to see if it actually does cover the battery.


it does Deb. in order to get the lifetime warranty you have to register the model and serial numbers of each tool.

when i registered my drill and impact driver they asked for my battery model and serial numbers and told me that they were under the same warranty. 

i honestly think nicads will soon be obsolute.

i have my doubts about hitachi, nothing that i know wrong with them. maybe they have been making tools for a while?? but theyve only been here about a year and now our lowes seems to be ditching them. maybe if they are really offering a 10 year warranty they are trying to increase their sales.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

When I picked up impact driver from Sears, the batteries have a lifetime warranty on them.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Ken,

dont you love those impact drivers? ive had one for about 8 months and i was shocked when i first got it! it is a strong little unit!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

It was the best $90 I spent. This was the impact driver, 2 batteries, charger (separate) with a 5yr warranty on the driver and lifetime warranty on the batteries. Yes, I do love mine. It's kinda put my other drills on the shelf for driving screws.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Please remeber that a lifetime warranty is only good for the life of the company. That may sound strange but consider the home improvement store giants Builders Square and Handy Andy both failed, warranty useless on their private brand items. GMC tools sold by the thousands at Lowes and made the company enough money to buy Triton only to fail. Compare that to B&D making enough to buy DeWalt and then gobble up Porter Cable and Delta. New owners do not have to abide by previous agreements and warrantys. Even Sears fell to Kmart. Now HD is clearing out Hitachi tools, so who will pick up the slack and cover the warranty? Food for thought, isn't it?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I heard a while back Canadian Tire was in trouble, but they seemed to have bounced back. Granted they are not the best tool makers but they do have locations everywhere, even in my small town and they honour their warranties in store pretty much no questions asked. If you buy something other then a "Mastercraft" tool from them, you will go through the same ordeal of having to send it to an authorized service center or back to the manufacturer. All the tools I have bought from them over the years I have only ever returned a flat head screwdriver that chipped in one corner. They replaced it on the spot. So while we Canucks nickname it "Crappy Tire", there is still a lot of good to say about their Mastercraft branding. Their "Jobmate" brand on the other hand is CRAP.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Well in my cordless drill search I came back across this post. It seems the original report was wrong and Hitachi warrants the tool for ten years but the battery has only a TWO year warranty. The original link now contains the correction. Now I have to go read the fine print on the Ridgid "lifetime" warranty to see if it actually does cover the battery.


I have a Rigid IMpact Driver 14.4 volt in need of batteries after I bought them just a year ago. Let me know what you find Deb,


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Dan apparently Ridgid does cover the batteries ONLY if you registered the tool and the battery for the Lifetime Service Agreement. But your batteries should still be under the original warranty (3 yrs) so if you have the bill take it back to HD and they should fix it.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Dan apparently Ridgid does cover the batteries ONLY if you registered the tool and the battery for the Lifetime Service Agreement. But your batteries should still be under the original warranty (3 yrs) so if you have the bill take it back to HD and they should fix it.


Cool will have to serach for the bill and see about getting some new batteries. 

Thanks so much Deb.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> All the tools I have bought from them over the years I have only ever returned a flat head screwdriver that chipped in one corner. They replaced it on the spot. So while we Canucks nickname it "Crappy Tire", there is still a lot of good to say about their Mastercraft branding.


Consider yourself fortunate. I am batting about 50% with Mastercraft.
Just my impression but it looks like the quality has gone down overall within last 3 years.

Jobmate OTOH are total excreta with the notable exception of their small bench grinder which I like.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Did you try to return any of those MC products? I save all my bills just in case.


> Jobmate OTOH are total excreta with the notable exception of their small bench grinder which I like


Ok and the $8.00 Jobmate dremel I picked up last week is ok too...lol. For that price I couldn't resist.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a Hitachi portable 91/4" saw and an industrial jigsaw, both of these are in perfect condition and have been in use since the day of purchase in 1982, of course in their inception they were in daily use, not so much now, but just shows you how good they are.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> Did you try to return any of those MC products? I save all my bills just in case.


Oh, yes! To their (CT) credit they have never given me hard time, unlike HD.

SOmetimes it is fun to look how the rich people live. Consider paying this for a cordless drill :blink:

Product Details | 18V M18 High Performance Driver/Drill Kit | Fastenal


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

crquack said:


> Oh, yes! To their (CT) credit they have never given me hard time, unlike HD.
> 
> SOmetimes it is fun to look how the rich people live. Consider paying this for a cordless drill :blink:
> 
> Product Details | 18V M18 High Performance Driver/Drill Kit | Fastenal



Fastenal is one of the highest in price for anything they sell. And a price quote given today won't be the same tomorrow. I won't shop through them unless I absolutely have to. Sry, I've been there, done that with them in the past.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Yep a quick Google search will show you that's a ridiculous price. I found it as low as 220.00.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

crquack said:


> Oh, yes! To their (CT) credit they have never given me hard time, unlike HD.
> 
> SOmetimes it is fun to look how the rich people live. Consider paying this for a cordless drill :blink:
> 
> Product Details | 18V M18 High Performance Driver/Drill Kit | Fastenal


You know the saying "you get what you pay for" Well I have had a 18 volt Milwaukee set Sawall and Hammer Drill 1/2". I have had it 12 years and replaced the batteries only twice. The drill is on its last leg but the sawsall is bomber. Can't say most tools today wil last the pounding I have given this set over the years.

Did I mention my $100 rigid impact driver is almost shot now and the batteries are fried. I am looking at the Makita or Milwaukee to replace the sub standard stuff I thought I was saving money on but in the end I am out 100 bucks plus the 3xtra 145 I spent on the case I had to special order and the batteries from Home Depot. Tell me who the heck sells a tool and does not stock the replacement batteries for them? 

It will be the last time I buy any tools from Home Depot.

Mind you this is a litlte high for sure but the quality is there and hence the price will be higher.


----------



## Pherdnut (Jan 26, 2009)

I think Hitachi tries to occupy a space between home owner one-shot junk and the premium stuff. They get a lot of best-value reviews but rarely get compared to the best stuff. Lith-ion is new enough that I wouldn't go with a brand that's likely to cut corners.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I just found this post, I put a post up shortly ago. I know the feeling, Firestorm battery won't even move the needle on the V.O. meter. They are not hard to repair, they say! We'll see.


----------

